# Black



## FreerideFox (Aug 13, 2007)

Anyone else play it? I picked it up last night (only played one mission) and wow, game seems to be pretty well done! Some of the nicest looking graphics in a FPS I've seen on the playstation 2 as well. 







I havent played it much, but so far I'm liking it a lot. Anyone else have experience with this game? if so how did you like it? How did you think it compares too other FPS on the Playstation 2 ?


----------



## balt-lightning (Aug 13, 2007)

..I thought this was going to be a spam racist thread ^^;;;;

Although, I shall go run and pick it up sometime soon and review it. What is it? <<; story based


----------



## FreerideFox (Aug 13, 2007)

First Person Shooter.

Some gameplay

http://youtube.com/watch?v=o-_S3jY1yAc

http://youtube.com/watch?v=pHCyb8-0Ih8


----------



## Werwulf (Aug 13, 2007)

Its not too bad of a game, although I'm quite a hardcore FPS shoot, it did get kinda boring for me. I don't know what it was... The game was too much of an "one man army" thing for my tastes. It isn't too hard (upset for this one spot, where you have to fight a ton of enemies at once, with no cover and some RPGs coming for you in the same time), but it just gets weird after awhile, enemies taking 5 or 6 headshots to get a kill, with an ak47 =/. I dunno its just me, but it got annoying. IMO if I were to give it a score, it would be around... 7/10.  Worth the rental .


----------



## balt-lightning (Aug 13, 2007)

Well that looks so cute :]


----------



## Bokracroc (Aug 16, 2007)

This needs to be on the Next-Gens. It's bloody beautiful on the Xbox (The Xbox has more power than the PS2, shut up) but it's still a straight Run&Gun.

A damn good rental game or bargain-binnie but I wouldn't pay too much for it.


----------



## chronoteeth (Aug 16, 2007)

Ah, the gun porn game. Good times, goood times.

It's backwards compatible on 360 now.


----------



## FreerideFox (Aug 16, 2007)

Bokracroc said:
			
		

> This needs to be on the Next-Gens. It's bloody beautiful on the Xbox (The Xbox has more power than the PS2, shut up) but it's still a straight Run&Gun.
> 
> A damn good rental game or bargain-binnie but I wouldn't pay too much for it.



it was $29.99 on the x box at target :O $12.99 clearance for ps2 "greatest hits" version. 

Honestly, I'm not sure which one looks better. this is some of the best I've ever seen the PS2 have, I also thought that killzone was pretty well done too (though not as fun too play) 

X box has power, but I really like the layout of the playstation controllers for first person shooter.


----------



## Bokracroc (Aug 17, 2007)

chronoteeth said:
			
		

> Ah, the gun porn game. Good times, goood times.
> 
> It's backwards compatible on 360 now.



UZI'S ON SLIVER MODE!
YEE-HAW!!


----------



## chronoteeth (Aug 17, 2007)

Bokracroc said:
			
		

> chronoteeth said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You should really check the update list on the backwards compatible list often. It's been backwards compatible for, I think, 6 months now.


----------



## Bokracroc (Aug 17, 2007)

I don't have a 360. I meant it should be totally re-made with the power of the 360/PS3.


----------



## chronoteeth (Aug 18, 2007)

Bokracroc said:
			
		

> I don't have a 360. I meant it should be totally re-made with the power of the 360/PS3.



Just like chronicles of riddick.

Anyways, they're making #2.


----------



## Twitchtail (Dec 20, 2007)

Black was a pretty awesome game, with some of the best graphics I've seen on regular xbox. The game is damn fun if a bit unrealistic at times (wow, those russians just soak up bullets....must be the vodka) but overall a good game. Awesome explosions in it too!


----------



## Zestence (Dec 20, 2007)

BLACK was a good enough game. Story was horrible, the cutscenes were paint to watch, couldnÂ´t bother to pay attention (i just wanted to skip them all)...and i had no idea what was going on even when i had finished the game...i quess you were supposed to locate someone and kill him or something...

Graphics looked awesome for a ps2 game, i was impressed. Explosions were nicely done and the enviroment looked good enough.

Gameplay was good, but i wish the game would be available on PC, FPS games on console controllers are sometimes pain in the butt, especially on hectic scenes....and the fact that enemies can take a crapload of damage doesnÂ´t help at all.

Overall, it looks good and plays okay, i liked it. IÂ´d give it 6-7/10


----------



## Kyouryuu (Dec 26, 2007)

I thought it was very boring and contrived, although I can't deny that it looked nice.  IIRC, it was running on the same Renderware tech the Burnout games used.


----------



## Bokracroc (Dec 27, 2007)

Well it was just the basic FPS with great sound and graphics. Lucky it was short.


----------



## Rhainor (Dec 27, 2007)

IMHO, never ever EVER should an FPS game not have a "jump" function of some sort.  This game does not have said function.

FAIL.


----------



## erroshadowpaw (Dec 27, 2007)

Rhainor said:
			
		

> IMHO, never ever EVER should an FPS game not have a "jump" function of some sort.  This game does not have said function.
> 
> FAIL.


yeah that was the first thing that I said when I picked it up. That alone irritated the living snot out of me. But for some reason, I had to finish playing it anyway. The physics of the game, minus said inability to jump, were phenomenal. Every once in a while I get in the mood for a game where I can just go and blow every damn thing in sight to pieces, which Black did very well. Kudos for that.
On the downside, I watched every little cutscene, being the story-whore that I am, and by the time the credits were rolling, I still didn't have the damnedest idea what in hell was going on, aside from that there were a whole lot of bloody corpses behind me and my gun barrels were still smoking.
Replay value was... bleh. Whoo-hoo, more guns. I got part way in replaying, and gave up.

Summary:
needs jump
needs better story
needs multiplayer

take notes, game designers.


----------



## Bokracroc (Dec 28, 2007)

Flashpoint doesn't have a Jump (But then again, it is a MilSim). There's no need for a Jump function if theirs nothing to jump.

As I understood the story, Main character attacks a terrorist building and gets captured by a terrorist.
The terrorist is a CIA guy and is the leader of the terrorists.
The main character gets another mission to blow up something (Weapons I think).
The main character gets another mission against the terrorist group.
He tortures a terrorist Lieutenant guy for info on the CIA guy.
The main character bounces to another mission against the terrorist group but it's a trap. Alpha team dies.
Main character goes after CIA guy against orders with two other people.
Main character raids his Stronghold.

The whole playable part of the game is a flashback with the cut scenes being the Present and an interrogation of the Main character about what he did.
In the end, they know CIA guy was a terrorist, the Main character thinks he killed the CIA guy but he didn't, Main character did as they thought he would and they let him off the hook to continue hunting CIA guy opening up for a sequel.

The game never was meant to be about a great, awesome, solid, in-depth story.
It was meant to be a Purty lookin', action soaked shooter.


----------



## Hybrid Project Alpha (Dec 29, 2007)

Shotgun silencer


----------



## Twitchtail (Dec 29, 2007)

Hybrid Project Alpha said:
			
		

> Shotgun silencer


Lol what about it?
Believe it or not, there is such a thing as a silenced shotgun. But not a combat shotgun lol. They're specially made, the entire barrel is basically silencer. They're rare, hideously expensive, and not very quiet, but they do exist.


----------



## Bokracroc (Dec 29, 2007)

The HK CAWS is cooler. It was a 10-round full-auto shotgun.


----------



## Twitchtail (Dec 29, 2007)

AA-12: 20-round auto-shotgun, very low recoil, can fire freaking grenades. It has a firing rate of some 800 rounds per minute. Thats just damn impressive.


----------



## Bokracroc (Dec 29, 2007)

You know, I've noticed the US wastes a lot of money on weapon prototypes but never really gets that far (The only reason the OCIW program didn't totally fail was all the spinoffs that came from it).


----------



## IanKeith (Dec 30, 2007)

Black was good, if generic. The PS2 version was disappointing, with absolutely no multiplayer capability. Considering it pushed the old box to the limits, I'm not surprised, though. Not terrible, but...there really are better FPSes out there.

Then again, I don't like the PS2's controller for FPSes anyway.


----------



## KazukiFerret (Dec 30, 2007)

Ah yes BLACK, my mortal PS2 born foe. I, have much to say about this game, both good and bad.

It looks awesome, the sound effects are cool, and the envirorments are fairly distructable. Although the 'destroy envirorment' function I believe fell distinctly short of what the Developers were hyping.

The weapons piss me off in this. The AK47 is too damn weak, even though pure punch wise it's fourth overall in the game (the most powerful obviously being the RPG-7v, followed by the W2000, then the Raging Bull .454Casull revolver, then the AK47) in real life. And what the fuck is with the assault rifle magazine compasities in this game? I mean dear God how are 60 rounds cramed into a standard 30 round sized AK47 magazine? Or the most epic fail example of this is the M16, which has the magazine design of the old Vietnam issue 20 round magazine from the M16 (the original piece of trash), yet by some fucked up wormhole or something holds 95 rounds. What the fuck kind of number is that anyway? 95? That doesn't divide into 500 (you max ammo amount for an assault rifle in the game). It was just random enough to piss me off. All of the guns just seemed so wrong as compared to what they are in real life. Now normally I keep this annoyance I have with games to myself, but BLACK brought it upon itself. Saying that the guns were the 'stars' of the game. And yet they only managed to get about seven of them correct as far as I'm concerned. So the guns were the first major headache this game gave me.

The next thing that drove me insane was the enemies. Dear Christ in a handbasket can some of these bastards eat bullets! Towards the last mission I had actually found guys who could take 3 headshots with the .454 Casull and fucking live! What gets really frusterating (you'll discover this wonderful feature on the dockyard level) is that during this game's MASSIVE fire fights some of your enemies will fall down as if they're dead, or at least appear as if they after 59+ rounds from the unbelievably weak M249 have finally succome to their wounds and died. You will believe this instinctively after you see them appear to fall behind a crate, don't be fooled they aren't dead, just taking cover. These guy take so many rounds I just can believe they aren't poorly programed Terminators, no human body armor or not can survive 100+ rounds to the chest at close range from an AK47, even with dragon skin your rib cage would be smashed, and the two rounds to your neck would most likely be fatal. The sheer amount of lead you have to poure out per enemy soldier in this game is simply stunning and unbelievable. By the end of the game, you may well fire over two trillion rounds.

But the most annoying and dream crushing feature of this game is the sheer number of fucking guys thrown at you in the large scale fire fights. At any given time there can be thirty enemies on one screen. This gets so rediculess with just how resilient these bastards are, and how little damage you actually do to them per round. This defines frustration in several levels. It is pure unadultrated insanity later on in the game, if you do not scream 'WHAT THE FUCKING SHIT!?" at least four hundred times during your relationship with this game, you are using cheat codes.

Now before anyone just wants to come out and blame me just sucking at this game; fuck you in advance, k? I have beat this fucking game on every mode except Black Ops, because I couldn't find every single secondary mission objective.

If you are asking why I subjected myself to what I desribe as the most cruel seccessions of torcher I have ever undergone? When you beat this hard ass, frusteration on a disk game... or even a hard mission; Nothing is better then that feeling of utter domination that is had at the end of this grueling road. This game, is the PS2 game library's equvilant of Mt. Everest, or the nine circles of Hell. When you play this game you will dispise it, you will scream for mercy, your rage will burn as bright as a thousand supernovas, you will awaken others with your screams of crushing defeat, and then your howls of joy as you stand atop the broken mounds, graves, and ashes of your pixalated enemies dreams after you make it through the litteral Hell that is the last fire fight on hardmode. BLACK is a game that defies all classifaction, except for The game you will dispise so much you will find yourself playing, just to prove to no one other then yourself that you are in fact superior to the game.

That is what I have to say about BLACK after over a month worth of torrment to finally beat easy, normal, and hard mode. When I finally beat that game on hard mode; I think I might have cried blood. This isn't a game, it's a fucking war.

Have fun.


----------



## Bokracroc (Dec 31, 2007)

And then you realise they only made the game to look pretty and sound cool. To push what the Xbox and PS2 could pump out.
If you want realism go play OpFlash, ArmA or maybe Ghost Recon.


----------



## wolfe97 (Jan 1, 2008)

eh, i gave black a run on my PS2 awhile back, i like the destructiveness of it, but like with call of duty 2, there were too many spots where you;d get pinned down under unfair circumstances (horribly outnumbered and outgunned with very little ammo) personally, my preferance for a shotter right now has gotta be COD4, simply put, a butiful game in every aspect. have been playing blacksite too, and i like it pretty damn well, but i guess thats just my love of the would sci-fi angle


----------



## Excubitor (Jan 3, 2008)

I'm not very much into first person shooters but damn this is really a good game (I played it in PS2)
Awesome graphics and sound, most of the time you can spend hundreds of bullets destroying everything on your path.
As some people say realism is not one of the best aspects of this game but who cares there are other games for that. Personally I don't like too much realism in first person shooters, you die really fast in Ghost Recon, is frustrating (considering that this type of games don't attract my attention very often)

Anyway I really recommend the game.


----------



## JAK3ST3RB (Jan 14, 2008)

i enjoyed playing that game so much i mean firing rpg's at big gas tanks and them exploding its bloody awesome.


----------



## Paul Revere (Jan 15, 2008)

Rhainor said:
			
		

> IMHO, never ever EVER should an FPS game not have a "jump" function of some sort. This game does not have said function.
> 
> FAIL.



I didn't like this game very much.  Was fun for about the first ten minutes.  Second mission was ok too, and after you get the silver m16, its ok.  Graphics were good, but was lacking in FUN.



			
				Twitchtail said:
			
		

> AA-12: 20-round auto-shotgun, very low recoil, can fire freaking grenades. It has a firing rate of some 800 rounds per minute. Thats just damn impressive.



That was on FutureWeapons, I think, and yea, it was freakin' crazy.


----------

